
LibrePlanet 2019 videos now live - kgwxd
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/libreplanet-2019-videos-now-live
======
kgwxd
In "Awards presentation and speech" Stallman talks about keeping the phone
antenna off and carrying a pager. Can pagers not be tracked the same as
phones? If not, would it be difficult to fit pager tech in a phone?

